# Framingham Police Officer Val Krishtal



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

FRAMINGHAM - Framingham Police Officer Val Krishtal lost his battle with cancer today, January 5.

He was a 20-year veteran with the Framingham Police Department

Framingham Police Officer Krishtal Loses Battle With Cancer - Framingham Source


----------

